# Connection Speed Port?



## phospher (Jun 5, 2009)

does anyone know of a port that is available for testing your download/upload speeds via the command line?

thanks,


----------



## vivek (Jun 5, 2009)

You can simply use rsync / scp or fetch to test download file

```
fetch http://example.com/100mb.bin
```
Or scp to test upload speed

```
scp 100mb.bin user@somewhere.elese.com:/tmp
```


----------

